

Attn iPhone Devs: Is there a marketplace for buying & selling iPhone app IP? - neo

... in the case where you have an iPhone app that has done relatively well on AppStore but you'd like to sell the IP over to a corporate buyer?  Is there a B2B eBay for iPhone devs to sell their software?
======
hboon
I remember <http://flippa.com/> allows that. Just list your app's site for
sale and include your app. Check with them.

